# Scratching sound on a 98 altima gxe



## rob'sae (Jul 8, 2003)

I have had this altima for a month and it has 94,000 miles with everything stock. I now get a scratching sound while cruising at any speed and it won't stop until i press the brakes, which then makes it stop for a while. the problem has gotten worse for two weeks now and does it almost constantly. if someone maybe knows what this might be i would really appreciate it. the sound seems to come from the front passanger side.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Check your brakes...Could possibly be the cause.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Time for new pads


----------

